# Ativa G Router Help - Impeded speeds



## TheMute (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a similar problem to this commentor on amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Ativa-Wireless-G-Router/dp/B000PELWY4

"This has been great to me so far. It's by far the easiest to set up no doubt about it. However, there will be a problem if you leave this router in factory setting.

Here is the symptom that I got when first running this router:

After installing using the included CD. Internet works but not as great as it should be. Download seems to stop in the middle of nowhere, videos loading seems to freezes and pages sometime just won't load period.

Here is the instruction to solve those frustrating problems.

Assuming that you are at the point where router is having those symptoms mentioned above, and that you have internet running through the router.

1. Open up IE or Firefox. On address bar, type in "192.168.2.1" and click enter.

2. Ativa wireless setup should load up. On top right, there is a Log In button. If this is your first time login in, leave it blank and submit.

3. Check up on the following: a) Internet WAN > Connection Type > select Dynamic; b) Wireless > Channel and SSID > Disable ESSID Broadcast, also set wireless channel to AUTO; b) Wireless > Security > set up your security, you should know what to do.

4. Now for the most important thing. Click Firewall, and DISABLE IT!! By doing this, it said that you'll will be vulnerable to hacker etc...blah blah, but with security keys to access wireless and virus program/window firewall should be enough to make you stop worrying. Apply changes, then the thing restarts and you are good to go.

Compare to my previous router, NetGear Rangemax, this is by far the easiest to use and "reliablest" one yet.


*Note: for those familiar with "Bridged" setting and stuff (Netgear), this wireless router is different. Your modem can be in PPoE and this thing will still work."

Large/long file downloads stop in the middle, and streamed videos (like on YouTube, Veoh, etc.) always stop loading in the middle. What may be the problem?

This didn't happen on my previous router, which had no security, while this Ativa G Router is currently set on WEP. I have a Vista Laptop.


----------



## nicj389 (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG!!!! I love you!!! I "think" my issue is fixed! I have been searching for a solution to this for months. I have actually been pricing and comparing new routers!


----------

